# For Unto Us a (Grand)Child is Born...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For unto us a (grand)child is born, unto us a (granddaughter) is given!

Please welcome Miss Devin Torino-Margolis, born this 21st day of August, 2010, in New York City (in the same hospital where I, Steve, was born, lo these 73 years ago).

Devin enters this world weighing five pounds, seven ounces, in excellent fighting trim with all of the necessary and expected female-human appurtenances. Mother, Jenny, has a very slight fever, but is otherwise as well as a c-section leaves one. Father, Dr. Ben, is shuttling madly between nursery and wife's bedside. Otherwise, all is well.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt038


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Excellent news, Steve, and welcome to baby Devin! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Steve. Glad to read that Mom and Baby are doing fine. I have several myself and one great granddaughter. I love them all. :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More congratulations from the Northern Plains!


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Gratz!


----------



## barnesrl (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats Steve! A great feeling isn't it. Just got a new one 10 days ago! )


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulationsm Grand Children are great,

Now tell us what hideaway gun you have for her? :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

barnesrl said:


> Congrats Steve! A great feeling isn't it. Just got a new one 10 days ago! )


My congratulations to you, as well!



TOF said:


> Congratulationsm Grand Children are great,
> 
> Now tell us what hideaway gun you have for her? :mrgreen:


Not now. All in good time. And not while they still live in New York City, either.
(But for certain, it'll be in .45 ACP.)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations Steve. Best wishes to your new and improved family.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congradualtions on your grandchild and the new mom. May she be healthy her whole life and bring many years of joy to you and your wife.:smt023:smt038:smt041


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats 
Grand children are a parents revenge on thier children for the grey hairs given.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats Steve. Hope all continues well for mother and child.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Congrats
> Grand children are a parents revenge on thier children for the grey hairs given.


True, Tony...
Take 'em to the zoo and have a wonderful time. Then fill 'em full of sugar and hand 'em back to the parents. :smt005

But instead, I intend to teach her to shoot. :smt083


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations...hope you get to hold her soon. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My grand daughter is 5 she is a horse rider with pink saddle and her own pink rifle and pink cammo outfits.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!
Well, I've got five years to catch up.


----------

